# Lemax SpookyTown website sale???



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Not sure but that would be cool. The good thing about the spookytown website is they offer pieces from the past.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

The Lemax site doesn't actually sell the Spooky Town items.

Anyone familiar with Michaels knows about this tactic. There is usually a period of time when the items arrive in store before they go on sale. My Michaels, in Hamilton Ontario, put their Spooky Town on the shelf on July 26th. They didn't go on sale until this past Saturday, August 21st. So for about 3 weeks you could take advantage of the 40% off coupons.

Why did you wait to get a 50% off one?

Michaels usually only has one or two exclusive buildings, as opposed to the remaining new buildings you can get at www.houseoftam.com or www.ehobbytools.com.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you use your 50% off coupon if they deduct 50% from the original price instead of the sale price?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

cathartik said:


> The Lemax site doesn't actually sell the Spooky Town items.
> 
> Anyone familiar with Michaels knows about this tactic. There is usually a period of time when the items arrive in store before they go on sale. My Michaels, in Hamilton Ontario, put their Spooky Town on the shelf on July 26th. They didn't go on sale until this past Saturday, August 21st. So for about 3 weeks you could take advantage of the 40% off coupons.
> 
> ...


 
Umm I think they do sell them on the offical spookytown website.

*https://www.lemax-spookytown.com/shoppingcart/** (clickable link)* 

or is someone just playing a mean trick on me?

I was on kmart.com last night and they also sell the lemaz spookytown. Some of there prices seem cheaper.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

rockplayson said:


> Umm I think they do sell them on the offical spookytown website.
> 
> *https://www.lemax-spookytown.com/shoppingcart/** (clickable link)*
> 
> ...


Actually the site you posted is an onlline _retailer_ of Lemax Spooky Town. I believe this is the official Lemax site: http://www.lemaxcollection.com/about_us.aspx

Here is another online dealer that offers pretty good prices, of course shipping is extra. http://www.lemaxvillages.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Madame Leota,
Thanks for that clarification on the sites. On the link I posted they sell year round spookytown so it's not a bad site. Also check out some of the display pictures from other people.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

rockplayson said:


> Madame Leota,
> Thanks for that clarification on the sites. On the link I posted they sell year round spookytown so it's not a bad site. Also check out some of the display pictures from other people.


I agree! I love looking at all the display pics people post!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

www.ehobbytools.com also sells Lemax and its free shipping if you spend 80 bucks


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

purpleferrets3 said:


> www.ehobbytools.com also sells Lemax and its free shipping if you spend 80 bucks


 
On another spookytown post someone said NOT to do anything with these guys. That was also from a year or two ago. So maybe there service has changed by now


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> I agree! I love looking at all the display pics people post!


I look at the pictures each year. I get really great ideas but my set up just ends up on a shelf not really in a spookytown setting like most people's.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I've dealt with ehobby before; they made a bad situation right, so their service is o.k. (imho) I received a Witch's Joy Ride that didn' work, and sent it back for a replacement. It took a while, but the replacement does work. 

I alway scope out eBay, too, just to get an idea what the market's doing, but the prices on there can get pretty crazy. Occasionally you can find a good deal.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ive never had any trouble with ehobbytools. I usually buy everything from there. Our local Menards also has some spookytown stuff but not nearly as much as they use to carry


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

purpleferrets3 said:


> www.ehobbytools.com also sells Lemax and its free shipping if you spend 80 bucks



Thats not bad! The Lemax Spooky Town retail site says you get free shipping with, I think it was, a $200 order. Thats a bit much if you ask me! Thanks for the comments everybody. Guess I'll just wait closer til Halloween when they go even more on sale at Michaels or break down and use a 40% off coupon.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting the Lemax info. Here are a few pictures from my Lemax and D56 displays. 

Please share your village displays.



View attachment 11863


View attachment 11864


View attachment 11865


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Went to Michaels (again) Friday night and have a coupon for an ADDITIONAL 15% off the Lemax Spooky Town collection on Labor Day weekend. So I'm hoping they will actually still have the village 30% off. Although it wouldn't surprise me if they went off sale Thursday.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Where did you get the additional 15% off coupon?




sarahtigr said:


> Went to Michaels (again) Friday night and have a coupon for an ADDITIONAL 15% off the Lemax Spooky Town collection on Labor Day weekend. So I'm hoping they will actually still have the village 30% off. Although it wouldn't surprise me if they went off sale Thursday.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I actually got it from Michaels. They had them sitting by the register.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I guess I'll have to take a trip there this week! Thanks!!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Is my Michaels the only one who has significantly raised their prices on the Spookytown villages this year?? They were like $99-129 this year vs on the websites where they are only $50. Last year the most expensive one they had was $80 and most were around $50. Weird.

Anyways, I ordered off one of the websites listed on a previous post...they have a bigger selection including a haunted hospital I wanted.


----------



## cryptoid (Aug 16, 2009)

i have ordered twice from e-hobby tools and haven`t had any problems with them.


----------



## cryptoid (Aug 16, 2009)

did anyone notice how the spookytown buildings got a lot smaller but the price didn`t??


----------



## PenelopeWest (Sep 9, 2010)

*Michaels taking advantage of us to recoup from economy*

I used to work at Michaels and I know some people who still do. Apparently the economic crisis hit them pretty hard and so they raised their prices and laid off their staff to make up for it. I was aghast at the prices myself. What they want $45 tops for in the states they want $89.99 for up here in Canada. A lovely 'shove it' was my view on that at Michaels. You guys are right though, they always have the Spooky Town stuff on sale in every flyer so you can't use the coupons. They see that as a big seller and know that due to limited quantities that people will pony up the cash for it. I have to wait until I go down south on vacation and then I buy all of the better priced merch and bring it home. My 2 local Michaels got only one small shipment of Lemax stuff each and only 1 of the most popular houses. It sucks.

On that note, does anyone know of any other sites (other than the ones mentioned and christmascentral.com which has a very nice flat $17 shipping for us Canadians) that ship to Canada at a fair price? ehobby and lemax-shoppe and even dollhouses, trains & more all want upwards of $70 for a $100 purchase, no thank you! Why must it be so hard to find good stuff up here...


----------

